# RecipeDB - Revs WBC IPA



## reviled (28/7/09)

Revs WBC IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Will dry hop with 45g Simcoe, 25g Amarillo, 35g Centennial, and 10g Columbus   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.04 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.6 kg Weyermann Munich II    0.18 kg Weyermann Carared    0.18 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)     0.2 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    25 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)    20 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 45mins)    15 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 30mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 30mins)    10 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 90mins)    10 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 0mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.065 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.021 (calc)   Bitterness 77 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.71%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Supra-Jim (28/7/09)

:icon_drool2: Looks good Rev!!!!

Might need to give this one a spin. Yeast? US-05?? Mash tewp??

(sorry if i've asked these as your half way through entering the recipe!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (28/7/09)

Hey Rev,

That looks like :icon_drool2: ... Kinda reminds me of my Xmas in July swap AIPA.

AIPA - Xmas In July!
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 33.38 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.0 

Ingredients
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.7 % 
0.45 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.4 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 %
Bitterness: 59.5
Est Color: 6.6 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 18.20 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 15.11 L of water at 94.9 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
pitch dry hops at 1.024 SG for 4-5 days


----------



## reviled (28/7/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> :icon_drool2: Looks good Rev!!!!
> 
> Might need to give this one a spin. Yeast? US-05?? Mash tewp??
> 
> ...



Good ol US-05 SJ, and mash at 66/67


----------



## reviled (2/8/09)

Brewing this today, threw 40gms of Amarillo into the mash for the hell of it :icon_drool2:


----------



## reviled (16/8/09)

Well, shes down to 1013 B) The aroma is just :icon_drool2: massive hits of passionfruit with a resiny pine aroma smacking you in the face!! Im quite happy with the overall balance on the palate as well as the bitterness isnt savage or harsh, more smooth!

Yum!!


----------



## reviled (5/9/09)

Well, im well chuffed B) Just got back from the WBC comp and picked up first place with this beer  

Out of 13 fantastic entrys im definately happy with the results!!

Chalk one up for another BIAB success story :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/9/09)

Congrats RevKnut! :beerbang: 

Might have to give this a go and let this recipe really shine considering I won't be stewing my grains h34r: :lol:


----------

